# Ryleys Run Quilt Is Now Full!!!!



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Thank you everyone who sent me their emails and PM's especially those today. They were the last we needed and now the quilt will be complete. I cant wait to see how it compares to last year; but I am sure it will be wonderful. Thanks again everyone. When its done and I have it, I will post photos which will be sometime toward the end of May I am sure.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow ~That was fast! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Stupid question.....but is this something that will be available for any of us to purchase? I don't recall seeing that anywhere.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Stupid question.....but is this something that will be available for any of us to purchase? I don't recall seeing that anywhere.....


Last year it was raffled off to members who attended the race. I won!!! Thank you Larry!!! Angel Kody's husband drew my name. This year my name won't be included in the drawing.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Last year it was raffled off to members who attended the race. I won!!! Thank you Larry!!! Angel Kody's husband drew my name. This year my name won't be included in the drawing.


Well, then I hope I get a good picture of Cosmo's spot on it..... I think it's an amazing idea....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I love it! It's hanging directly across from my bed and to the left of my computer. I actually have always loved quilts and that's the only type of bedding I have. 

The Ryley's Run quilt took the place of one that hung on my wall as a wall hanging. It matched the quilt I used on my bed. I was shocked when they pulled my name. I had been at my car and when I was walking back to where the prizes were being drawn, it was handed to me!!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Can't wait to see this years quilt!!!! I'm sure it will be just as beautiful as last years!

Kim...I love the way you have displayed the quilt. You can tell that it really means a lot to you. I am so glad that Larry drew your name...he says "You're welcome!"


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

That is one BEAUTIFUL quilt!!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Last year it was raffled off to members who attended the race. I won!!! Thank you Larry!!! Angel Kody's husband drew my name. This year my name won't be included in the drawing.


Kim, I see Maggie.............


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Stupid question.....but is this something that will be available for any of us to purchase? I don't recall seeing that anywhere.....


Rick this is something we did last year for members from the forum who came to the run. We wanted to do something special for them and this was the idea that gained the most votes and it turned out awesome. A lot of hard work and love went into making this and the girl who made it, did a wonderful job on her first try.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Seems like we are going to have many more members coming this year than last year and that is great. The quilt is going to be on display again at the hotel the night before for those coming in from out of town the night before. With so many coming this year, I think we are going to get the hotel to give us that room to sit with all the dogs and have drinks and appetizers in there this year. Of course the lobby was nice last year but with so many more coming it might be more practical.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I loved it last year when the pilots and flight attendants came to check in. The dogs where a hit!


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Last year it was raffled off to members who attended the race. I won!!! Thank you Larry!!! Angel Kody's husband drew my name. This year my name won't be included in the drawing.


Deana did such a wonderful job. She does beautiful work. Sad that she won't make this years quilt as well. I'm going to see if she could make one for ECGRR for one of our events down here. She is so talented!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

gracie's mom said:


> Deana did such a wonderful job. She does beautiful work. Sad that she won't make this years quilt as well. I'm going to see if she could make one for ECGRR for one of our events down here. She is so talented!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes, she certainly is and I appreciate her time and talent. I wish you the best with your ECGRR quilt. Please tell Deana I said, "Hello" and I love my quilt!!! It's still hanging...


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Yes, she certainly is and I appreciate her time and talent. I wish you the best with your ECGRR quilt. Please tell Deana I said, "Hello" and I love my quilt!!! It's still hanging...


Kim,
You were one lucky duck to win!!! 
I have not yet asked her to make one. Just thought it would be nice to have for the annual Bark In The Park. Anything to make some money for the dogs.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

gracie's mom said:


> Kim,
> You were one lucky duck to win!!!
> I have not yet asked her to make one. Just thought it would be nice to have for the annual Bark In The Park. Anything to make some money for the dogs.


The person who wins it, will love it!


----------

